# 20k shoulder press



## Jmorri (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey guys I just did 3x7 on 20kg for dumbbell shoulder press, i'm wanting to progress for muscle and strength. If it was you what would you do?

I'd like to get some decent reps on the 22.5kg dumbbells :thumb:

3x10 on 20s and then drop to 3x5 for 22.5s?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I would stick with the 20s for a few weeks 10 - 12 reps with strick form 

Then move up to the 22.5s when you feel comftable


----------



## Jmorri (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if i'm doing this right i'm increasing by a rep each workout which is every wednesday cos that's when i train shoulders. To me that seems a hella lot of time to progress - when i change gym i'm starting even SS or SL routine


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Strength training rep range according to Wabba is 6-1 reps, for bodybuilding 8-12reps.. if u are looking to gain some strength there is no harm in goin lower reps in the strength zone for a week or 2 then switching it up to 8-12reps and visa versa.. good luck my man

kirk


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

If your increasing by a rep or weight each workout then thats a good thing. You need to be shocking the muscle into something its never done for it to grow / get stronger!

Once you can hit the number of reps you want depending on goals with strick form then up the weight :thumbup1:


----------



## Jmorri (Apr 5, 2010)

Cheers man sounds good to me


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

Hav u tried going heavier mate? No offence but 20k is quite lite even for a newbi.

My mate is really small and has little to no arm size but can do 26's for 8 and only trainin for 6 weeks.

Try going to 22 then 24


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Defo keep using the 20s until a comfortable 10 reps full motion can be done, then attack the 25s.

Most guys would love to go back to when they were newbies and start lifting strict with proper form from the word go! ( old saying goes " if I knew then what I know now".


----------



## Jmorri (Apr 5, 2010)

well both me and my mate are on 20s and crap form happens when we try the 22s

meh i guess i'm weak.


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

No sorry mate, didn't mean to sound negative. Just some people don't try going heavier and some think they can't do it so won't do it if u knw wat I mean.

Good luck with your form andway and it will come along very soon


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I find a strong coffee works wonders twenty minutes before training. Also have you tried creatine?


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Jmorri said:


> well both me and my mate are on 20s and crap form happens when we try the 22s
> 
> meh i guess i'm weak.


Then you haven't mastered the 20's so you have just answered your own question mate. :thumb:


----------



## Jmorri (Apr 5, 2010)

i'm about 70kg at 5'9 so a lil bit skinny and food has a big effect on energy but my mate rich is 86kg and he is on par with me on shoulders and benches the 32.5s whereas i can only do 27.5/30. Not sure what it is, i tried creatine a while back didn't notice much effect :/ might get the pills another time:whistling:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Stick at it mate, your strenth will soon increase!

Whats your diet and training like?


----------



## Jmorri (Apr 5, 2010)

far from perfect ill start with my training - gym is a **** keep fit type one

monday: chest and legs: dumbbell bench press, flies and leg press 5x5

wednesday: shoulders and arms: dumbbell shrugs, dumbbell shoulder press and cable curls

friday: deadlifts, dumbbell rows

i throw in abs on each day - workout is crap i know, there isn't a squat rack or even an olympic barbell :/ changing soon!

breakfast: 80g oats, pint of milk, milky coffee, glass of orange juice

snack: some nuts and fruit or a apple and a piece of cheese

lunch: usually ham and cheese sandwich/pasta/tuna sandwich/quiesche

snack 2: peanut butter sandwich/yoghurt + milk

tea: varies quite a bit all sorts of dishes cooked.

post workout: usually glass of milk and something to snack on


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

you could always mix it up and try another exercise i.e. military press, push press, front raises, etc... ???


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Need to sort that diet out mate, have a good look around the gaining weight / losing weight sections dependant on your goals.

Diet is key to training / building muscle / losing body fat / health :thumbup1:


----------



## Jmorri (Apr 5, 2010)

yeh i've done military press with bar before but oddly i could lift more with the combined dumbbells hahaa explain that one to me please? haha


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

Like most keep with the 20s cos I tried moving up the weight fast when I first started and ended up injured.

My shoulder has never been 100percent since


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jmorri said:


> yeh i've done military press with bar before but oddly i could lift more with the combined dumbbells hahaa explain that one to me please? haha


I think its the fact that theres more free movement, barbell militery press is heavily dependant on where and how wide or how narrow you grip the bar for me.

Im sh1t at the BB militery press myself, i can only go about 38kg for 5 reps and gripping the bar even 3 inches to wide or 3 inches to narrow can take about 5-10kg out of my lifts.


----------



## Big Bird (Sep 9, 2009)

Dumbbell shoulder press.

I am so disproportionately BAD at this exercise compared to all my other lifts. I get like 4-5 **** reps on 30kg dumbbells and it just doesn't seem to go up. I'm switching to barbell overhead press after my holiday though so hopefully that should improve it! I would say the same to the OP, switch to bar if you struggle with dumbbells. Mix it up!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Big Bird said:


> Dumbbell shoulder press.
> 
> I am so disproportionately BAD at this exercise compared to all my other lifts. I get like 4-5 **** reps on 30kg dumbbells and it just doesn't seem to go up. I'm switching to barbell overhead press after my holiday though so hopefully that should improve it! I would say the same to the OP, switch to bar if you struggle with dumbbells. Mix it up!


its my weakest lift, and it seems to be with almost everyone, people who write proven strength programs always state that the militery press will always be the first to fail/Plateu and they aint wrong.


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

Well by the looks of your diet and training days it don't seem yor gonna build much strength tbh.

U gettin any protein apart from a pint of milk? U should have 1.5g of protein nd carbs to every pound!!!

Your getting like 50 through the day???

Do 3 exercises per muscle for now, train each muscle 1 time a week have a day or too off for recover and make sure u train ur legs too. Never forget the legs!

Also, add some boiled eggs and wholemeal bread in to ur day


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

Millitary press all the way! Cant live without it!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

BB mil press is my weakest too. I can only do between 50-55Kg for 5x5. All the others have gone up.


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

IMO millitary press is the best for shoulder building, i find it hits shoulders more direct than dumbell shoulder presses, it just takes I guess, my millitary press is 75 kg for a guy my size im pretty proud! But i always made sure i did it from day one. Lat raises F0ck me up more than mill press xD as my shoulders are killing with lactic acid


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

With shoulders, form is very important as you don't want an injury. I'd increase weights when you can get 3 good sets of 10 with a given weight.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

get that diet sorted.

are you growing with what you are doing? if so don't worry too much about the weight too much. eat a lot more though!


----------



## BrutalRaw (May 20, 2010)

Same as a few Guys have stated , think it maybe the diet thats setting you back not the Routine or Technique .

Think you need to be getting alot more into your Diet , Mix it up as much as Possible .

Jimmy has done a good thread in the Diet & Nutrition Section might want to give that a look .

Think the fundamentals apply to all , Weather your just starting off or not .

Diet is the most important thing Needed to grow .

Here a link to the thread > http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

You will get there mate , Rome wasnt built in a day .

Good Luck Buddy .

BR


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Stick wiith mate it will come im on 28kg dbs i keep trying the 30s but can never get them up maybe a spoter may help you once there up its abit easyer i dont have a spoter and train alone wish i had a spoter.

I know its been said a mollion times but diet is everything without a good one you wont progress like you want to

just keep at it it takes time


----------



## JS93UK (Jan 5, 2010)

Just keep at it and eat like a machine when I started lifting 6 month ago I used to press 10kg's haha, but im lifting 30kg's now. It will increase, good luck!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

i started on 17kg about 2 years ago and can push 30-35kg fairly easily now, it comes with time keep going


----------



## a.tapos (Aug 10, 2010)

Dude just keep going i know its frustrating but pipers got a good point alot of it is confidence if youve got a mate behind you on your elbows then just believe you can do it rather then think you cant,i changed to less reps and heavier weight which helps my tall skinny frame to adapt to the weight,just watch your back


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Keep going mate, i struggled with the 12's when starting out. 18 months later i now do the 36/38's.


----------

